# Primates



## SlimeTV (Dec 16, 2018)

In all my time in the furry fandom, ive havent really seen anyone make a fursona, or even an oc out of any primate species. I wonder why that is? Perhaps its because they're too simmilar to humans but lemurs and monkeys are different enough. What do you guys think?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 16, 2018)

My fursona is a monkey, and I know a couple of people who have primates as fursonas. I too suspect people avoid these species because they're similar to humans, although I don't see how a human has a tail and fur everywhere except their face, but whatever.


----------



## BackPaw (Dec 16, 2018)

Erm....hello.  Mountain Gorilla here   Don’t see us as too similar to humans at all.  We have fangs, we have hair/fur in abundance, and we can pick puny humans up and either swing them around or hug them tightly depending on mood!


----------



## SlimeTV (Dec 16, 2018)

oh, neato! TBH i wish primates were more popular as a fursona choice, but at the same time, i guess that's what makes it special.


----------



## Shade1823 (Dec 16, 2018)

What About A Shadow Creature?


----------



## SlimeTV (Dec 16, 2018)

Ive seen plenty of edgy children/tweens use some sort of 'shadow' or 'dark' creature as part of their online persona. Ive only came across one artist that still actively uses a lemur as a fursona (besides the other monkey dudes who replied here).


----------



## Shade1823 (Dec 16, 2018)

I guess im not as unique..... As I.....thought..... welp I can Push People off me Easily! Cause im so edgy!... that's why I hide away... Sorry..... :l   ill uhh…. go.... and mope or something idk.....


----------



## SlimeTV (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Shade1823 (Dec 16, 2018)

……….

What new Thing Should We talk About?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 16, 2018)

People who join the fandom usually aren't looking for animals with inherent humanoid qualities to make into a character. The reason could be anything, but for most people I imagine they're looking for something typically seen as adorable in some way, like a dog, raccoon, fox, etc etc.

To put it bluntly, many people don't find primates as cute.  *shrug*


----------



## Shade1823 (Dec 16, 2018)

A Solid Statement Mr.


----------



## SlimeTV (Dec 16, 2018)

I guess, i can see where you're coming from but they're totally missing out on lemurs! There's plenty of species that could be seen as cute. I just wish they were used more often..


----------



## Shade1823 (Dec 16, 2018)

Lemur's are Cool! I guess they're cute too when they hold a berry and eat it..


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 17, 2018)

I think that anthro primates often don't look that different from their feral versions. At least not compared to the anthro versions of other species. I've seen some pictures where it looked like a feral primate had been dressed in human clothes, and not really an anthro primate. It depends a lot on the artist and the specific character, of course. 

I'm not sure if that has anything to do with their lack of populatory. I'm guessing it's a mix of many things.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 17, 2018)

I've once considered having a primate fursona. Like, I'm a big fan of Donkey Kong and related series, would read fan fics and play Diddy Kong Racing a lot. I could be an orangutan so my hugs had an extra dosis of affection, or maybe a random monkey to explore on possible tail abilities. Besides, I suppose you've already heard Brazil's forests are filled with quite a high variety of primates; that's something I'd take into account as well.

But then I figured both my personality and interests match better with frogs.


----------



## Shade1823 (Dec 18, 2018)

Oh cool!


----------



## Rabbtit (Dec 20, 2018)

i actually wanted to make a monkey inspired anthro character! but yeah i havent seen any like ever so i decided against it


----------



## Tyno (Dec 21, 2018)

Monkeys are cool but i want opossum.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 21, 2018)

Apes drool, crocodiles rule​


----------

